# Installing New Service Mast and Meter Base



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, that would depend on what the service drop attaches to at the house. I typically tie the service drop to the mast to if you use anything less than IMC or GRC, the weight of the wire is going to put a serious tilt in the riser.


If there is absolutely no weight imparted on the riser, you could use rigid PVC (unless there is some local restrictions against it) but personally, I would stick with GRC.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You might want to check with your power company to see what they will accept.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

As long it is not perdscope { popped thru the roof } it is not a issue but once it popped thru the roof then everything have to be in ridge steel conduit not the PVC due the weight of service drop can really wreck hovac if not address { on steel conduits you may have to backguy it to support it }

And the best answer is talk to your POCO to see what kind regulations they will allow it.

And of course you will need permit for it once the POCO disconnect it they will not hook it back up until it inspected.

Merci.
Marc


----------

